# general feeding tips-including acerage recommendation



## wynedot55 (Jul 22, 2008)

this is going tobe a blanket post on feeding grain an hay to cows.some states you have to feed hay 6 to 7 months out of the year.an in cases of drought feed hay non stop.the ave cow calf pair will eat 30lbs of hay a day.in the southern states they may eat 20lbs of hay a day.you can feed alalfa hay to cows to get morn protine in them.personally i would feed a beef cow 8 to 10lbs of alalfa  a day.now you can feed cottonseed an soybean meal.because they have 38 to 40% protine.an they are costly to feed.but you only need to feed 3 to 5lbs everyday or every other day.now mind all these feeds an hays are high.

_Editied to change title_


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 22, 2008)

*Corn fed cattle*
If you want to raise corn fed cattle for butchering the ways have changed. In the old days you could easily find corn with the cob and have it ground and that is all you needed to feed but, in today's world most corn is combined and little to no cob with it. In these cases you feed a slab of hay for the roughage and then all the corn they can eat.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 22, 2008)

*Feeding calves*- New born calves need 2 quarts of milk/milk replacer per feeding for a 100-115 pound calf-smaller breeds it's usually 1 1/2 quarts per feeding. Read bag of milk replacer for amount of milk replacer to mix with water as it varies by milk replacer. Feed them twice a day. As they get older you will need to increase the amount of water added to the milk replacer for the mix. The sides of the calf, where the indent is, should be full but, not rounded out or really hard. 

Have some grain available to the calf. I use a 8qt pail and as they get eating grain I cut the milkreplacer back-slowly. By the time they are eating roughly a pail full a day they are ready to come off milk replacer and go on water. You can then start adding hay to their ration. This usually happens around 2 months of age, some a little sooner and some a little later. The recommendations are one 50 lb bag of milk replacer per calf, again it varies with the calf. 

Calves are born with two stomachs working and as they slowly go on grain they start developing the other two stomachs. Therefore, you don't want to push had to them until they are eating grain good because they won't be able to digest it properly. Yes, a cow has four stomachs!

I also start my calves on pails at about 3-4 days old. This not only makes it easier for you-nice bonus-but it keeps the "suckers" (calves wanting to suck after weining) way down. Since I started doing this, about 19 years ago, I haven't had any trouble with suckers.


----------



## NATIVO (Sep 17, 2008)

We are trying to develop a better feeding program for our dairy cows.

What are your opinions on grains, sweet mix etc.  and pounds to feed daily?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 18, 2008)

So much depends on the type and quality of forage you are feeding. I would recommend getting together with your feed guys. I know here they have one guy whose job it is to figure out feed rations and what would be best with what forage you have to feed.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 18, 2008)

can you tell us how meny cows you have milking an dry.as well as if you have any heifers.an the breeds of the cows.what your feeding now an how meny pounds a cow a day.also how much milk are your cows giving a day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 26, 2008)

*Amount of acreage needed per cow*

The recommended pasture for a cow is 1.5 acres. If you live where there is little rainfall you may need more acreage per cow. You can get by with less but, will need to supplement more with hay. Remember there will also be times when it's dry out or winter comes that you will need to feed hay.

Some small breed cattle maybe able to get by with a little less.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 26, 2008)

*Winter feeding/watering tips*

In winter, where the weather get really cold and it snows, cattle will need extra feed to help stay warm. Usually, it's extra grain as the corn is great for helping to produce heat and energy. Cattle can die of starvation if they are not getting enough energy out of their feed. So take stock of the quality of your feed. If it is poor you may need to consider adding grain or a grain supplement (i.e.-lick tubs/tanks). 

It is also important to keep their water filled and thawed out. In cold weather cattle will drink extra water-just like in the summer when it's hot. There are many different tank heaters or heated pails out there. You just need to find the one to fit your situation.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 26, 2008)

in texas an most souther states you dont have to start haying till nov or dec.thats when  it usually gets cold an freezes.at wich time you want put out hay for the cows free choice.a cow will eat 20 to 30lbs of hay a day.an if it gets below 35 they need 4 to 6lbs of grain a day.this keeps their bodies going in bad weather.they need water during cold weather.if the pool freezes over an dont thaw youll have to break the ice.


----------



## beefy (Sep 26, 2008)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> *Amount of acreage needed per cow*
> 
> The recommended pasture for a cow is 1.5 acres. If you live where there is little rainfall you may need more acreage per cow. You can get by with less but, will need to supplement more with hay. Remember there will also be times when it's dry out or winter comes that you will need to feed hay.
> 
> Some small breed cattle maybe able to get by with a little less.


This varies so much from place to place. i would hate for anyone to assume that 1.5 acres where they live is adequate to support a cow without checking out the recommended stocking rate for their particular area. also it should be mentioned that cows are gregarious by nature and will benefit greatly from the company of another animal of their own species. i would encourage anyone who is going to own cattle to have at least a pair.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 26, 2008)

beefy said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hence the 





			
				Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> If you live where there is little rainfall you may need more acreage per cow.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 28, 2008)

The acres needed can change drastically. Where we live the old saying "A cow and a calf to an acre and a half is very true. By the time you get 75 miles west of us they need 5 acres and up.

It also changes with the quality of the soil and thus the forage from pasture to pasture.


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Apr 2, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> *Feeding calves*- New born calves need 2 quarts of milk/milk replacer per feeding for a 100-115 pound calf-smaller breeds it's usually 1 1/2 quarts per feeding. Read bag of milk replacer for amount of milk replacer to mix with water as it varies by milk replacer. Feed them twice a day. As they get older you will need to increase the amount of water added to the milk replacer for the mix. The sides of the calf, where the indent is, should be full but, not rounded out or really hard.
> 
> Have some grain available to the calf. I use a 8qt pail and as they get eating grain I cut the milkreplacer back-slowly. By the time they are eating roughly a pail full a day they are ready to come off milk replacer and go on water. You can then start adding hay to their ration. This usually happens around 2 months of age, some a little sooner and some a little later. The recommendations are one 50 lb bag of milk replacer per calf, again it varies with the calf.
> 
> ...


I have two calves together and they share one pail of food, which they are now emptying everyday.  We put aprox. 4 lbs of calf nutrena in it.  They have done this for the past 3 days.  Should we start to cut back on their milk?  They will be 4 weeks old on Saturday.  I think they would eat more grain if we put more in there.  

Should we increase the water in the milk and make it weaker?  We feed a 2 qts twice daily.

Thank You


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, increase the water and decrease the milk replacer. Jersey crosses right? They could be getting between 4 and 6 quarts of water with 3/4 of the milk replacer you have been giving them. 

4 #'s of grain a day is only 2 #'s a piece. Go ahead and up it. Go for 4 #'s/calf a day.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 2, 2009)

up the grain so they are eating 4-5 lbs a piece.  Do they have grass or good hay?  4 weeks is a bit early to wean them. I like to go 8 weeks if you can.  Even 10 weeks if they aren't eating and going strong.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 2, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> up the grain so they are eating 4-5 lbs a piece.  Do they have grass or good hay?  4 weeks is a bit early to wean them. I like to go 8 weeks if you can.  Even 10 weeks if they aren't eating and going strong.


Yes, to early to wean them but, in my experience as they start to eat grain good if, you don't cut the milk replacer back some you have extra runny poo due to the high amount of protein and that can be a problem too. 

I don't start my calves on hay until 6-8 weeks-after they are at their goal for grain.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 2, 2009)

There was some research a few years ago on weaning at 4 weeks. I think they were trying to save $$. I never could see it. They are still just babies then and not eating enough to keep the good growth.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 2, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> There was some research a few years ago on weaning at 4 weeks. I think they were trying to save $$. I never could see it. They are still just babies then and not eating enough to keep the good growth.


Yeah, I don't wean until roughly 8 weeks, depending on the calf. Some longer if they just aren't ready.


----------

